# Washing Soda



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Is Washing Soda Just plain old Baking soda. Nobody around here ever heard of Washing soda

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

No, they are not the same.

Washing soda is also called soda ash. See if you can find soda ash at a pool supply store or hardware/lumber store.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

ladycat said:


> No, they are not the same.
> 
> Washing soda is also called soda ash. See if you can find soda ash at a pool supply store or hardware/lumber store.


Thanks I will see how that goes


----------



## 57plymouth (Dec 23, 2008)

Try Kroger


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I know i put it in Salt Licks and Deer Love it.

big rockpile


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Baking soda is sodium bicarbonate, and washing soda is sodium carbonate. There is a chemical difference, but lots of people here use baking soda in the wash. Don't think I'd use washing soda in cooking, though!

Arm & Hammer makes washing soda, and I notice that they've recently changed their packaging -- I had to hunt all over the box to make sure it was the right thing.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Kroger carries washing soda. 
Wally-World here in Texas carries large boxes of baking soda in the laundry aisle. Which you can use in your laundry but it is chemically not the same as washing soda.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Our local grocery store carries Arm & Hammer washing soda and it's on the very top shelf in the laundry soap aisle. 

For those of you that use LOTS of baking soda for cleaning - get it really cheap at your feed store. Ask for Bicarb, and they usually sell in 50# bags. Around $10 or so.


----------

